# Why Black Iron Pipes for Clamps



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

When shopping for clamps, I frequently find the business ends for making pipe clamps. These adds, and all the real pipe clamps I've seen in the wild, use black iron pipe. From what I can tell, black iron is a little cheaper than regular galvanized iron, but not always as plentiful at the big boxes. So, what gives? Is there some advantage, besides a somewhat lower price (from what I've seen, a dime or so per foot), to black iron? Wouldn't galvanized pipe be less likely to stain?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

They are smoother, therefore the heads slide more easily and the clutch discs hold better. (There is no evidence to support the rumor that they are longer)


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use conduit, they are galvanized and cheaper.
Black iron mark the wood.
I painted my black iron pipe


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The part picklehead mentioned about gripping is an important one. I had some on galvanized pipe simply because I had a few pieces, but the clamp clutches keep slipping on the surface of the pipe.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I use galvanized for all my pipe clamps after getting a nasty glue stain on a project. I didn't do much research before converting though, so I'm just as curious as you to hear responses from more experienced folks.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've had problems w/ the clutch gripping on galvanized pipe, but not on black pipe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It depends on the style. The clutch type slip on galvanized. If its the teeth kind, galvanized is fine.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Black pipe isn't easy to find at big box stores? That's odd.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have no problem with galvanized


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Galvanized pipe, when used a lot, wear out and the clamps slip. I have about 40+ bar clamps and only the galvanized pipe ever slip. 
Been using bar clamps in a daily business, not once or twice every couple of months.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Galvanized conduit is not rated to carry any pressure like black and galvanized pipe are. 
Therefore, metal tubing used for conduit is made from very cheap steel, mostly from old beer cans and rusted out cars from Michigan and Illinois. ;^).
Seriously, the non-pressure rated tubing is softer and the clutch type grippers can probably get a grip even with the slick galvanized surface.
But, the conduit will bend way before the pressure rated pipe will.
That may, or may not be a problem depending on how much pressure you are trying to apply.

If you are interested in saving a few dollars on pipe get it from a steel supplier. They will be at least half of the price of the big box stores. Like around $16 to $20 for a full 21 ft stick of pipe. 
HD gets about $14 for a 4 ft piece of black pipe.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

CharlesA, it's not that black pipe is harder to find, is that there is less quantity and less variety in terms of length and OD-OD not being so important as long as there's 3/4 inch. I can buy just about any length of galvanized from 2' to 20' in 2' increments. Black pipe seems to come in two sizes - big, and bigger.

Thanks, everyone, for the input.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought the big box stores (and my local hardware) cut black pipe to length and thread it for you. I tell them what length I want.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Well… I didn't actually talk to anybody, just looked at the racks. I'm sortta shy that way.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

For future reference, then: In a big box store there are some things that they don't regularly do, but cutting black pipe to length and cutting threads is completely normal.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess my galvanized pipe clamps were probably not the right way to go…

The second thing I did was I had the Home Depot guy thread the pipe on both ends. Then I bought a 3/4×3/4 female by female NPT coupler ($2.00) and screwed it on the end. That way, I can take any pipe clamp I own and extend the length to whatever length I need. They didn't charge me extra for it. It's come in handy a few times when I needed 7 ft clamps for a bookcase glueup. It's not as rigid as a single 7' length, but it gets the job done.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nicholas, the galvanized still work fine. It's not that big of difference. It's just if I had my rathers though it would be black.


----------



## Volund (Jan 17, 2013)

The thing with the black pipe is that it can stain your work and gets all over your hands. I use naptha or mineral spirits to clean the pipe as soon as I get it to the shop. That takes all that crap off right away. I also cut a few pieces of foam pipe insulation - the type that's slit up the side - and slip it over the pipe here and there. Slide the insulation to where it will do the most good on the pipe, and it will hold the work off the steel and prevent any accidental dings, rubs, etc.

Just my 2 cents,
- AJS


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe roughing it up with some coarse sandpaper would help with the grip. I know people do that with holdfasts that slip. Thoughts, anybody?


----------



## Bundoman (Jan 18, 2014)

I have both galvanized and black pipe in my clamp pile and have noticed some slipping with the galvanized as well. I have had success giving the clutches a couple taps with a deadblow hammer to get them to dig in can solve the slipping. I go easy to avoid damaging the clutches. It has not been that serious of an issue for me overall.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My LBS, Little Box Store (OSH Orchard Hardware Supply), carries 1' to 6' in 1' increments of black pipe and I use it because of the reasons mentioned above.

I do have a couple of galvanized pieces but it's exterior is much rougher than the black iron and hard on the hands/projects.

From a clamping perspective they both "do da job!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*CharlesA * In a big box store there are some things that they don't regularly do, but cutting black pipe to length and cutting threads is completely normal.

I thought they trained everyone to answer any question with, "they don't make them anymore, or that is in XYZ department" and 2 seconds later they teleport to the breakroom. LOL


----------



## spcbike (Dec 30, 2012)

I have had no problem with the galvanized causing slipping, but all of my clamps are around 50 years old so maybe it was was made different then.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I use regular galv water pipe because that's what came out of my basement when I changed to copper. I have no problems, but then I don't use them much.


----------

